# Spouse visa 28 day rule bank statements issued after application date



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello,

I submitted my application for a spouse visa on 26 May 2018. I have my payslips for the last 6 months covering November 2017 to April 2018. I ordered my printed bank statements covering 1 November 2017 to 23 May 2018 on 23rd May. However I have not received those statements and have had to order another set covering those date ranges. My concern here is that there is a requirement for documents to be dated within 28 days of the application. Say I receive the next set of bank statements and it has an issue date of 10 June 2018, will that be a problem. Though the new statements should cover the 6 month period of 1 November 2017 to 23 May 2018 and correspond with the deposited amounts from payslips with only the problem being that the statements have a newer issue date. Any advice would be much appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

Just to add that my last payslip for April is dated 30 April 2018 and I believe that is within 27 days of application


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture (Feb 22, 2018)

aamirat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my application for a spouse visa on 26 May 2018. I have my payslips for the last 6 months covering November 2017 to April 2018. I ordered my printed bank statements covering 1 November 2017 to 23 May 2018 on 23rd May. However I have not received those statements and have had to order another set covering those date ranges. My concern here is that there is a requirement for documents to be dated within 28 days of the application. Say I receive the next set of bank statements and it has an issue date of 10 June 2018, will that be a problem. Though the new statements should cover the 6 month period of 1 November 2017 to 23 May 2018 and correspond with the deposited amounts from payslips with only the problem being that the statements have a newer issue date. Any advice would be much appreciated. Many thanks


Has the biometric appointment been done yet?


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes biometrics was done on 7 June


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

Joppa has stated the following previously:

Have you read the guidance? It tells you what to do with online statement, which should be stamped, and you did that. It will be accepted.
Most recent pay slip and corresponding bank statement should be dated with 28 days of application date. The latter doesn't mean the date on the statement, but the date when the last payment was credited to your account, which will be the same as the payslip date (or a few days later if it was over a weekend or bank holiday).


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

So are they more concerned with the actual transaction dates rather than the issue date of the statement ie when the last payment from employer was credited into account?


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

Statement will show a credit of wages from employer on 30 April and the date on last payslip is 30 April. This falls within 28 days of the application date as the application was submitted on 26 May. So is an issue date of bank statements after application date a problem?


----------



## lordbob5 (Jun 7, 2018)

This is confusing me as I thought you had to have your pay slips/bankstatements no older than 28 days BEFORE you submit the application, not after??


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

The bank statements will be dated after the application date as I have not received the original copies. This is just the issue date that will be newer, however the statements will still have the exact same date range from 1 November 2017 to 23 May 2018 and show all the transactions between those dates. So only issue (print) date of the statements are new but the exact same dates are covered. The transactions were still before the application date of 26th May and not before. Surely this can't be too much of an issue?


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

Can anybody add any light to this?


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture (Feb 22, 2018)

aamirat said:


> Can anybody add any light to this?


No one is going to be able to answer you with any accuracy. If you want to be extremely strict, then yes, you may say that your statements will be refused. If you want to be a bit lenient, then you may say that they will be accepted. Thing is, no one can say for sure because it depends on the ECO that is reveiwing your application. 

You’ve submitted your application and the biometrics have passed. Your payment is now non-refundable. Unless you’re able to start a brand new application right now, which I assume you’re not, you’re just going to have to do the best with what you have available to you and hope your ECO is kind to your circumstances. 

No one here will be able to give you the reassurance you want I’m afraid. 

Good luck.


----------



## aamirat (Jun 9, 2018)

I point out again to what Joppa said previously:

Joppa has stated the following previously:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ing-documents-date.html#/topics/164758?page=2


Have you read the guidance? It tells you what to do with online statement, which should be stamped, and you did that. It will be accepted.
Most recent pay slip and corresponding bank statement should be dated with 28 days of application date. The latter doesn't mean the date on the statement, but the date when the last payment was credited to your account, which will be the same as the payslip date (or a few days later if it was over a weekend or bank holiday).


From his statement it seems they are concerned with the transaction dates on the bank statement and not the issue date of the statement.


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture (Feb 22, 2018)

aamirat said:


> I point out again to what Joppa said previously:
> 
> Joppa has stated the following previously:
> 
> ...


If Joppa has already answered the same question, why are you still asking it?

Send off your documents and see what UKVI have to say about it.


----------

